# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Schildklier specialist gezocht

## tigger

Ik ben 6 jaar geleden gestopt met roken en ben ondanks fanatiek sporten en gezond eten binnen 3 maanden 20 kilo aangekomen. Omdat ik mij naast deze gewichtstoename ook heel moe en beroerd voelde is er door de huisarts bloedonderzoek gedaan. Daaruit bleek dat mijn schildklier niet veel meer deed. Ik slik sinds dien 100 mcg Euthyrox. Ik heb wat meer en minder geprobeerd, maar daar voelde ik me niet beter bij. Omdat ik me het laatste jaar weer niet goed voel en ik ook in de jaren geen gram kan afvallen wil ik eens goed onderzocht worden door een specialist die schildklier problemen serieus neemt. Ik ben ooit gestopt met roken om gezonder te leven, maar zoals ik me sindsdien voel en met het overgewicht denk ik vaak dat ik (achteraf gezien) nooit had moeten stoppen met roken. Wat is slechter? Overgewicht of roken? Ik ben me in ieder geval alleen maar rot gaan voelen en dat ben ik nu zat.
Wie heeft er goede ervaring met welke specialist? Ik woon in Noordwijkerhout, omgeving Leiden. Ziekenhuizen genoeg in de omgeving, maar zit er ook een goede specialist?
Ik hoor het graag.

Groet,
Marja

----------


## christel1

Kan je aan je HA geen verwijsbriefje vragen voor de endocrinoloog, dat is de specialist waar je moet bijgaan als je schildklierproblemen hebt... En overgewicht of roken, het is alle 2 slecht en als je problemen hebt met je schildklier gaat je overgewicht niet weggaan door terug te beginnen met roken... waarschijnlijk werkt je schildklier te traag en is daardoor je metabolisme verstoord dus toch eens een verwijsbriefje vragen voor het ziekenhuis zodat daar de nodige testen gedaan kunnen worden want blijkbaar slaat de medicatie niet aan of neem je niet genoeg ervan of neem je de verkeerde... Van specialisten in NL heb ik dus geen flauw benul maar weet wel bij wat voor soort specialist je moet zijn dus..

----------


## topline

zoals de vorige persoon als schreef tevens ik hoop dat je al geholpen ben.... endicronologie....dat is de specialisme voor al de klieren...ik raad je aan om online wat verder onderzoek te plegen..

----------

